# [TUTORIAL] Use a sixaxis with GTA III



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello! I have noticed that several people have mentioned that they would like to use thier Sixaxis PS3 controllers to play GTA III. Well, I figured out how to successfully use it with all the buttons on GTA III!

The Instructions are as follows:

1. Download and install sixaxis controller from the Android Market.

2 Figure out how to sync your controller with you HP Touchpad.

3. Press the menu button and than press "preferences".

4. Press "Edit Touch Profiles"

5. Configure your buttons similer to the ones in this picture (I had GTA on Left handed when I took this picture)










Save the profile as GTA and start the game up. (Double tap the Analog buttons and click edit button properties to adjust sensitivity)

Return to the main screen on sixaxis and set the active touch profile to what ever you named the profile.

Enjoy!

Note: I went into the controller settings and moved the driver buttons, acceleration, steer right, steer left, and break to the middle of the screen.

These are some pictures of where my buttons are placed for driving.


----------



## pscrzy (Oct 16, 2011)

Could you explain what each button corresponds to so I could set it up on mine?


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

pscrzy said:


> Could you explain what each button corresponds to so I could set it up on mine?


Of course,

Analog_left = The left handed analog stick from GTA

Analog-Right = touching the screen to move the camera

Square = Get in/Get out of a car

Cross= Punch/Fire

R2 = Sprint

Circle = Jump

Left = steer right

Right= steer right

L1 = accelerate

R1 = Brake


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, thanks seriously for this. I modified it to my liking, but up until this thread I had NO idea you could do this. I thought the sixaxis app only benefited emulators with button mapping support. I have been saying "there should be an app to trigger areas on the touch screen!" and had completely missed that it was sitting on my device already.

I don't think it's a stretch to say it, but

THIS. CHANGES. EVERYTHING.

The analog sticks are a little wonky in most games, thankfully in GTA I can get by with DPAD controls.

For FPS games this doesn't work too great (yet) but I hope the analog stick support improves. Since you seem to be well tuned to this program, any idea if it could be mapped to emulate Xperia Play controls (even on a non-Xperia device?) - I am thinking of Minecraft. It is almost impossible to use on this because of the analog stick problems, but it works fine on the Xperia Play... Unless it's because it's a different app? I'm not into piracy, so whatever version comes from the Market may not contain the Xperia control options, which would be disappointing.

Also, one of the other awesome features is that you can take a screenshot of the game, so you know exactly where control hot spots are, and load it into the touch profiles screen! (Mine always show up sideways and stretched though, so until I figure that out it's nearly useless)


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

I should note, it works best (almost flawlessly) on games where you're able to set STATIC movement and look controls. Games like GTA which are dynamic are a little harder. You can set up swipe actions on some buttons so it helps. I recommend left and right swipes to the DPAD for movement, it speeds it up a bit.

On the Moden Combat games from Gameloft, which have static options, this technique works perfectly. It is seriously amazing, playing a FPS with a controller on the Touchpad, I'm sorry but nothing beats it.


----------



## jjimmyp (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for this great tutorial. I think the button mapping might need a little help, and this is mainly for driving, yes? How's walking around working out for you?


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Back guys. This didn't get any replies for a few days so I forgot about it.



jjimmyp said:


> Hey, thanks seriously for this. I modified it to my liking, but up until this thread I had NO idea you could do this. I thought the sixaxis app only benefited emulators with button mapping support. I have been saying "there should be an app to trigger areas on the touch screen!" and had completely missed that it was sitting on my device already.
> 
> I don't think it's a stretch to say it, but
> 
> ...


*Haha I am glad you like it! I have Real Racing 2, Modern Combat 3 (It works great on this game), Age of Zombies, Dead Space, Backstab, Reckless Racing, Shadowgun, Asphalt 6, and of course, GTA mapped.

On another note, Xperia Play buttons have been available in sixaxis for awhile now. Just go to Hardware Keys and the Play buttons will be towards the very bottom. The touchpads, sadly, can not be emulated as of yet.*


----------



## NYkrinDC (Nov 24, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> Back guys. This didn't get any replies for a few days so I forgot about it.
> 
> *Haha I am glad you like it! I have Real Racing 2, Modern Combat 3 (It works great on this game), Age of Zombies, Dead Space, Backstab, Reckless Racing, Shadowgun, Asphalt 6, and of course, GTA mapped.
> 
> On another note, Xperia Play buttons have been available in sixaxis for awhile now. Just go to Hardware Keys and the Play buttons will be towards the very bottom. The touchpads, sadly, can not be emulated as of yet.*


How did you get Real Racing to Install on the Touchpad?


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

NYkrinDC said:


> How did you get Real Racing to Install on the Touchpad?


I downloaded the Adreno data off of the web and placed it in android/data


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

Great tut been meaning to work with the touch controls more but have been locked up with work. The thing I did since my pictures kept coming out profile snapshot even when in landscape mode, I used masking tape / post it tabs to get the exact location.

Biggest thing to add to the tut is after you save the profile, go back to the sixaxis home screen and under change input method, is the "active touch profile" it usually if not used has NORMAL there, make sure you make the profile you saved the active one. I kept having issues where only analog would work but none of the buttons worked until I set that up.


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

Dwyndal said:


> Great tut been meaning to work with the touch controls more but have been locked up with work. The thing I did since my pictures kept coming out profile snapshot even when in landscape mode, I used masking tape / post it tabs to get the exact location.
> 
> Biggest thing to add to the tut is after you save the profile, go back to the sixaxis home screen and under change input method, is the "active touch profile" it usually if not used has NORMAL there, make sure you make the profile you saved the active one. I kept having issues where only analog would work but none of the buttons worked until I set that up.


Haha post it notes. I did a lot of back and forth between GTA and Sixaxis app. The screenshots helped a bit, I could make out where each thing would be, just was frustrating.

I am loving Modern Combat 3 with this, by the way. The slide option as an input method allows me to switch weapons. So many cool things in this app.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

frenetic said:


> Haha post it notes. I did a lot of back and forth between GTA and Sixaxis app. The screenshots helped a bit, I could make out where each thing would be, just was frustrating.
> 
> I am loving Modern Combat 3 with this, by the way. The slide option as an input method allows me to switch weapons. So many cool things in this app.


I know right? Do you use the control method with 2 analog sticks on screen or only one? I am thinking about making a touch input thread where we can all upload our configuration files.


----------



## bierli (Sep 7, 2011)

I bought a Dual Shock 3 controller and i fully charged on the PC. After I disconnected it, I start it, when I click on the PS button. Unfortunately, the controller only flashes 10 times and that's it.

How do I get turned on the controller??

The controller is brand new and from Amazon.

Edit: or I would have to connect for the first time the controller with a ps3? Anyone experienced this?


----------



## bierli (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry... Too stupid 

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

bierli said:


> Sorry... Too stupid
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


To get it working with your Touchpad, you have to first change the Bluetooth address...

http://www.dancingpixelstudios.com/sixaxiscontroller/tool.html

Follow these directions to get up and running


----------



## bierli (Sep 7, 2011)

jep i forgot this step...rtfm ;-)

thx


----------

